# Vinyl coming off in interior cab roof



## littleplodger (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how to restick vinyl on interior cab roof. We have a big bleb and have been quoted £500 labour charges to remove sky light and have vinyl stuck down with new adhesive? Might just have to live with it.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
It's very straight forward to remove and reseal a roof vent (about an hour in total) and you will find videos on how to do it on YouTube.

Key is having the right mastic tape and not to use a tube of sealant.

On the vinyl, just buy a can of spray on evostik or something similar in your local DIY. 

I stuck back my Luton fabric a couple of years ago without too much fuss.
Hope this helps
Raymond


----------



## littleplodger (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, we'll have a look and give it a go.
I was tempted to make a little hole and spray, but worried I might make an eyesore, it catches my eye all the time as it is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A couple of pics usually helps, but if the vinyl is inside, then I would think you might not have to reseal it outside, unless you actually have to take the outer off to do the job.

Again with no pics to work from, I'd imagine removing the interior bezel to gain access to the back of the vinyl, remove as much muck dust etc as possible wipe with a barely damp cloth, and with some high temp spray adhesive spray both surfaces, I'd do the middle 300mm spray and leave for about 1 minute max, then gently smooth into place trying not to get wrinkles or tearing it, and slowly spray and work your way to the edges, refit the bezel and other trim and hopefully job done, if the vinyl is knackered, you can buy stuff from places like MegVanMats to replace it.

Also check out Youtube for vids on doing this type of job.


----------



## littleplodger (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks kev n Liz, the vinyl is above our heads/ driving seats, inside cab, and is in good condition, unfortunately we are not very handy, but will check out YouTube to try and gain access to the back of the vinyl, many thanks Kim x


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Little Plodger

The job is really straightforward if you can manage to peel back the vinyl from the edge without stretching it, which may be the hardest part of the job.
Follow Kev's advice about cleaning the two surfaces and when they are really dry (perhaps a hairdryer could help at this time of year) spray both surfaces with the spray adhesive, I have used carpet adhesive in the past. 
After spraying, as Kev said work from the middle outwards to get the best finish. If you did not remove the whole fabric, for whatever reason, begin pressing the surfaces together from the end where the vinyl is still attached. Just as with Evo-Stick the two surfaces can be almost dry when you begin to press them together.
This is a job I quite enjoy and not just because I like the smell.
If you have any doubts about making a hash of the job, try fixing a piece of fabric to a sheet of wood or metal so you get the hang of it.
When it is all finished, perhaps you could join MotorHome Facts and get loads more help.
By the way, the adhesive is not that easy to get off your hands.

Alan


----------



## littleplodger (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Alan, we are going to give it a go. 
We did ask our local service/ dealer to do this when in for its annual habitation service, but the quote seemed very excessive. 
Thanks again for your advice,
Kim x


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Use a syringe and needle to get a bit of glue behind the head lining. I am pretty sure you can buy both from your local chemist !!


----------



## littleplodger (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, I think I will have to subscribe so I can thank everybody!
Kim x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Hi Little Plodger
> 
> The job is really straightforward if you can manage to peel back the vinyl from the edge without stretching it, which may be the hardest part of the job.
> Follow Kev's advice about cleaning the two surfaces and when they are really dry (perhaps a hairdryer could help at this time of year) spray both surfaces with the spray adhesive, I have used carpet adhesive in the past.
> ...


Alan has mentioned (but not suggested) Evo-stik which is an excellent adhesive, but it can melt some if not all vinyls.

See, you've already saved the first years subs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Use a syringe and needle to get a bit of glue behind the head lining. I am pretty sure you can buy both from your local chemist !!


A clever idea for a small patch, but again beware which glue you use, perhaps a call to the manufacturer of the van manufacturer or converter to ascertain which glue it would be safe to use for this method first.

You might be advised to find out why it came lose in the first place, possible just badly glued in the first place, but also possible damp from the skylight, which will need to be sorted first, or it will just happen again, and of course you might still have a growing costly leak.


----------

